# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  vox am 26.12.2007 um 23Uhr15 Tsunami - Die Welle der Zerstör

## schiene

BBC exklusiv
"Tsunami - Die Welle der Zerstörung"

 Dokumentationsreihe.
Am 26. Dezember 2004, exakt um 01:58 Uhr MEZ erschütterte ein Beben der Stärke 9,3 den Indischen Ozean - das schwerste Erdbeben seit 40 Jahren. Die seismische Energie war so stark, dass sich über eine Länge von mindestens 500 Kilometern der Meeresboden ruckartig um 10 bis 30 Meter anhob. Es entstand eine gigantische Flutwelle - ein Tsunami - die von Indonesien über Thailand bis nach Afrika unvorstellbare Zerstörung und Leid verursachte. Ganze Landstriche und Städte wurden weggespült, Urlaubsstrände vernichtet - und an die 300.000 Menschen wurden getötet. Es war eine globale Katastrophe gigantischen Ausmaßes, die auch in fernen Ländern wie Deutschland hohe Opferzahlen unter Urlaubern verursachte. In den betroffenen Gebieten wurden Millionen Menschen obdachlos, und ganze Nationen blieben schutzlos und in Not zurück. Dieser Film erzählt die Geschichte einer Naturkatastrophe: Wie der Tsunami entstand, wie er sich ausbreitete - und wie ihn Augenzeugen erlebten. Zum Beispiel die Geschichte von Cut Petri. Die junge Frau und ihre Familie feierten an diesem Tag eine Hochzeit auf Banda Aceh, als die Welle mit voller Wucht auf die indonesische Küste traf. In den Video-Aufnahmen der Hochzeitsgesellschaft ist zu sehen, wie der Tsunami über das Land kam, und sie zeigen mit schockierender Eindringlichkeit den Kampf einer Familie um ihr Leben Mark Heather hatte noch am Vortag eine Party gegeben, um die Eröffnung seines exklusiven Strandhotels in Thailand zu feiern. Er wurde Zeuge, wie seine Gäste zum Strand liefen um ein vermeintlich harmloses Naturspektakel besser zu beobachten, denn das gesamte Wasser entlang der Küste hatte sich kilometerweit zurückgezogen. Minuten später krachte die Welle mit einer Wucht von mehreren Tausend Tonnen an den Strand. Und auch die Familie Squire verbrachte den zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag im Hotel am Strand und wollte den 20. Geburtstag ihrer Tochter feiern. Kurz darauf flutete die Welle ihre Zimmer und machte das Hotel zur Todesfalle. Was die Familienmitglieder dann erlebten, werden sie nie vergessen.  

BBC exklusiv - Tsunami - Die Welle der Zerstörung, GB 2005 Mittwoch, 26.12.2007 
Beginn: 23.15 Uhr Ende: 00.05 Uhr Länge: 50 Min. 

VPS: 23.15

----------

